

John McAfee’s Last Stand: An In-Depth Look at His Life - w1ntermute
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/12/ff-john-mcafees-last-stand/all/

======
michael_miller
Does anyone know (either statistically, or anecdotally) how common drug abuse
is in the Valley? I've never seen anyone I've worked with use hard drugs, nor
have I seen anyone act like they were on hard drugs. The article makes it
sound like it was a culture at McAfee's company. Is this just because he was a
drug dealer, or does this happen elsewhere in the Valley?

------
nathanpc
Just by looking at the photos in the article you know it will be a crazy one.
Great saturday read material.

------
fzzzy
Dude snorted an entire bag of DMT. Who snorts DMT? He probably never stopped
tripping.

